
Do you review your life weekly? - n23khan
I&#x27;ve noticed that I tend to review different areas of my life such as health, relationships, finances etc.<p>I&#x27;m curious if anyone does so and what they use to track it
======
ioddly
Yes. I just use my own journaling app which I wrote (sorely needs an update).
I track some things through there (exercise) and other things using more
specialized tools (finances). I do one every Friday, one at the end of the
month, and one at the end of the year.

It's pretty valuable.

------
natalyarostova
I don't track it formally, but I tend to always reflect on if I incrementally
improved or declined or key metrics e.g. health, work, intellect (various
fields of interest), relationships, family etc. Then I think about what I'll
do to work on parts where i'm declining in the coming weeks.

------
CyberFonic
No. Instead, rather erratically, sometimes a month or so apart (when lots is
happening) to a couple of times a year, typically at milestone events like
birthdays, New Year, after big family/social events.

I just use a handwritten journal. Helps that I can easily flick back to past
entries and feel the dismay at how naive and optimistic I have been in the
past. In hindsight things always take far longer than planned and yield lesser
results. But then, every now and then I am surprised by how well something has
worked out. Still trying to discern the difference between the two. There are
far too few examples of the latter to draw any solid conclusions.

------
thiago_fm
No.

But do you LIVE your life WEEKLY?

If you do, I bet you will not waste your time reviewing all those aspects,
life is to be lived, not to be reviewed.

I have some things I track, such as money, books(just track what I read on
Goodreads) etc, but the tracking automatically, if I read something on Kindle,
it's on Goodreads. If my account/broker/whatever money amount changes, it gets
updated in a single place. Those things are nice because once you set them up
it takes no effort for you to know those things afterwards.

Of course I have my own goals and plans, I also take a lot of time to think,
but it makes no sense to also have structure on that. I already have so many
responsibilities everyday, I can't waste a single second of my personal time
with more bulls-.

------
seren
I don't but maybe I should.

But this is a an important step of the "Getting things done" or GTD method,
you are supposed to review your life at different level regularly.

------
mortivore
Yes. I use a journal. It also acts as a planner.

